
Redox is Serious - jackpot51
http://dictator.redox-os.org/index.php?controller=post&action=view&id_post=17
======
zellyn
More active discussion on Reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/3sm4oq/redox_is_serio...](https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/3sm4oq/redox_is_serious/)

